# Old Fashioned Pork Roast



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I would like a wonderful old fashioned recipe for Pork Roast. I used to make a good pork roast, but the last few times I made one, it wasn't right. I want a yummy roast, with drippings, where I can make a good light gravy. I also, like the favor of fruit on the roast, but don't want that to get into the drippings, so I can make homestyle gravy. I also would like a wonderful recipe for dressing to go with it. I usually use a cornbread stuffing, but I am open for suggestions. I am craving the roast I remember from my youth. Help!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

PJ,

I don't have one myself but click here for most reuqested pork roast recipes.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Rachael,
I love pork, too. I roast in a 350-375 oven uncovered until internal temp is 145-150. There are those that will argue that is not high enough but it sure makes for a juicy roast. Don't forget to let your roast sit and rest for a little bit after retrieving from the oven or it will immediately dump all its juices. By the way, I tried the vanilla brine that someone posted on here a long time ago in a loin for Mother's Day. Fabulous!!! Whoever posted that...Thanks!!!


----------

